# TV Guide Magazine Satellite Edition



## narnia777 (Mar 28, 2003)

I subscribe to Dish Network but for most of my life I have read TV Guide Magazine. The edition I get at the local stores are for Comcast cable. I heard that there is an edition for Satellite but it's ONLY for Directv subsribers. I called TV Guide and they gave me Directv's phone number for ordering, and they won't talk to me since I'm not a Directv subscriber.

Is there any way I can subscribe to this version of TV Guide? I know the channel lineups won't match but are very similar, I have the AT150 package.

I don't like any of the "guide" magazines that uses grids for all the listings, I like time based listings as found in the TV Guide magazine, and some detail that is found in the listings as found in the TV Guide.

I would appreciate any clue as how I can get a subscription to this, I'll be willing to pay cover price every week even.

I currently have to make due to tvguide.com which works well but having it in print would be extremely nice.

Jim


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Ever consider Dish Entertainment Magazine from Dish Network?....I like it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I use Dish 's TV guide , for $3.95 not a bad deal. Since I have pvrs it helps me make the most of my choices. I choose all the movies that I am going to record that month and it cuts down on waste. I work 12 hour shifts 4 on 4 off, and I want to spend my time off with no commercials and watching only movies that I am interested in.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why dont they just add the satellite channels to thier channel list? Does it get too cluttered?


----------



## narnia777 (Mar 28, 2003)

I already get the Dish Magazine, I can't use it like I do TV Guide, I can't turn to a time and see what's on without looking over a hard to see grid. I like to be able to turn to the time in the listings and see list of channels and see what's on.

I did add the channels to my guide list but it takes forever to scroll to a time and scroll down each channel to see what's on.

I want TV Guide...

Jim


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

A TV Guide for Dish would be nice ,similiar to what Directv has, but I don't thank Charlie would do this . He does not like to outsource the recieverboxes to other companies in order to keep the cost low ,so I doubt he will ever do the TV Guide either. I don't use the guide part of the Dish Guide anyway. I use the back part where they keep the movie descriptions. This way I can circle the ones I want to watch later and program them into the pvr when they come up into the onscreen guide. I agree that the grid guide that Dish Guide magazine is hard to read. Maybe they can make a guide more like TV Guide with descriptions ,etc. Long as it didn't infringe on anyone else's copyright. I don't know why they couldn't do this ;even my weekly newspaper guide listings is listed similiar to TV Guide.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

I think the $3.95 a month is money well spent...my wife and I are movie freaks and the guide gives us a great way to plan out a whole months worth of movies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Not to mention that Rupert still owns a chunk of TV 'Guide, if I recall


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Since there's no local content (only the networks offerings) I found it not worth the price. YMMV.


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

Dish Entertainment Magazine and the TV Plus Magazine from the Sunday paper does the job for me.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

E* epg and TV Plus Magazine from my Sunday paper does the job for me.


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

No paper schedule in my house.

Internet --> MS Access --> Palmtop device --> 501 Timers


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish Entertainment monthly is cheaper than TV Guide.


----------



## narnia777 (Mar 28, 2003)

By some miracle Directv no longer handles TV Guide subscriptions! You call TV Guide directly and now request TV Guide Magazine for Directv from them and they are running a special that anyone can get! 1 year $13, 2 years $25.

I got my first issue, and so far am pretty pleased. More details would be nice and a few more channels listed like Halmark and FX for example. But compared to the Comcast Edition there are many more channels in this one.

Jim



> _Originally posted by narnia777 _
> *I subscribe to Dish Network but for most of my life I have read TV Guide Magazine. The edition I get at the local stores are for Comcast cable. I heard that there is an edition for Satellite but it's ONLY for Directv subsribers. I called TV Guide and they gave me Directv's phone number for ordering, and they won't talk to me since I'm not a Directv subscriber.
> 
> Is there any way I can subscribe to this version of TV Guide? I know the channel lineups won't match but are very similar, I have the AT150 package.
> ...


----------

